# shine art octogon hot fix hole size for 4mm?



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I usually use *ss10 rhinestones* from shine art but I have ordered shine art *4mm octogon hot* fix. anyone use these? and what do you cut your template holes at? im using hartco425.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

am I the first to try these? guess Ill have to figure it out the old fashion way....trial and error.ill post my results.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Are you talking about metal rhinestuds? If so, I've only tried them once with the brushing into the template method. I used an existing template I had already cut but found it more difficult to brush them in and keep them right side up. I'm not sure if this had to do with the backings being a little hallow, the weight of the rhinestud verses the rhinestone, or if it was that i just needed to find a different technique with the way i brushed them in. I would start with some existing templates you already have cut and adjust your hole size if you need to. I cut my 4mm holes at 4.4mm.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks,Well i cut a group of holes and started at 4.0mm then a group 4.1,4.2,4.3,and 4.4. I brushed them in and went with the 4.4. 
I have cut the templates I need and will post my experience.


----------

